# World Vape Day



## Rob Fisher (30/5/20)

Happy World Vape Day everyone!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (30/5/20)

happy World Vape Day everyone !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (30/5/20)

Oh wow, that’s awesome @Rob Fisher !

Embarrassed to admit I didn’t know it was world vape day. 

Happy vapes everyone, just a pity about the availability of vape juice at the moment

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/5/20)

Happy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## takatatak (30/5/20)

Happy World Vape Day to all the awesome forum members here!!

Here's to a brighter future for this lifesaving technology 

Let's hope things improve soon!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/5/20)

Oh, the irony

happy vape day everyone.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/5/20)

Not sure how "happy" it is right now though.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (30/5/20)

Happy 0mg day everyone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/5/20)

Happy clouds day to all

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/5/20)



Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (30/5/20)

Wait... world vape day falls on the same day as my ball and chain day... 

Sweet.

happy vape day everyone.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy World Vape Day everyone!
> View attachment 197170


"These products have disrupted the standard of harm reduction in tobacco by giving the power back to people to choose the option that works for them and allows them to have agency over their own and their loved one's health and wellbeing,"
https://www.timesnownews.com/the-bu...d-will-celebrate-world-vape-day-on-may/597342

Very apt words in these difficult times.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (30/5/20)

Happy world Vape day. 
Thanks for destroying my budget for anything else.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy World Vape Day everyone!
> View attachment 197170


Thank you for everything that you do on this forum Rob. Happy World Vape Day too. 

Theres a cold beer for you on me after Monday

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


>



Yael Ossowski just discussed South Africa extensively. Was very interesting! Thanks a bunch for the post.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/20)

No tobacco day is tomorrow so it makes very much sense that we celebrate vaping today! On Monday I celebrate 4 years of stinky free life! Awesome Vaping Day everyone and thanks for being such an awesome community.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (30/5/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Happy World Vape Day everyone!
> View attachment 197170


Vape and braai to celebrate !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (30/5/20)

happy vape day !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (31/5/20)

Happy belated world vape day forum members

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (31/5/20)

https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/[URL]https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/[/URL]

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (31/5/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 197279
> 
> https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/


Vaalweekblad? You from tha vaal?


----------



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 197279
> 
> https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/


Theyve lumped them together again *eye roll* 
"Nicotine in e-cigarettes and tobacco products is a highly addictive drug and can damage children’s brain development."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (31/5/20)

Willyza said:


> View attachment 197279
> 
> https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/https://vaalweekblad.com/63680/31-may-is-world-no-tobacco-day/


Oh and this info at the end of the video is super interesting! Nicotine is actually not bad!?Skip to 5:55


----------



## Willyza (1/6/20)

Roodt said:


> Vaalweekblad? You from tha vaal?


Funny U should say that ?
No


----------



## Roodt (1/6/20)

Willyza said:


> Funny U should say that ?
> No


Ya ne, not something i brag with...


----------



## volcom27101982 (2/6/20)

Tons of people around the world arent lucky enough to have the option but at least there is hope (and sanity).

Reactions: Like 1


----------

